# Another train head-on collision



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.fireengineering.com/ap-n...embers-injured.html?eid=293096742&bid=1572122


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

At least it is not as bad as the one in Texas where 3 died. They might want to get that CTA
(or whatever it is called) in place. With 2 trains heading in opposite direction on a single
track this is going to happen.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

With two trains on the same track, one has to wonder if it was human or computer error. As they always say with computers...garbage in and garbage out. Most likely some person supplied the garbage. Yes, I suppose Positive Train Control (PTC) would have prevented it...assuming the PTC didn't fail.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> As they always say with computers...garbage in and garbage out. [/COLOR]


Computers are only as smart as the person entering the data. Someone's head should hopefully roll over this one. To have two trains on one track in this manner is beyond ridiculous.

-J.


----------

